# home made rod holder (your thoughts on making?)



## Entropy

im looking to fashion up some rod holders for the front bumper of my jeep and would like some ideas as to the way to go about doing this. driving with rods poking my eyes out is getting old. has to go on the front bumper (a safari rack is in the works and rear bumper wouldnt allow access to my hatch). cheaper is better, because my bumpers are getting replaced in the distance future as well...

ive been thinking something like this:
http://hires.basspro.com/is/servlet...p_sharpen=0&resMode=norm&op_usm=1.0,1.0,0.0,0
and bolting 4-6 of them strait to my bumper and finding a way to strap them down. or the three of them molded together and mounting the license plate over it. anyone got any better ideas? where to get these rod holders for really cheap? im not spending $100-$200 on something im going to replace...

my jeep and the bumper to work with. the center part is steel.


----------



## Hannibal

You can bolt single rod holders (as many as you want) to a peice 1/2-1" wood. Then mount that to your bumber (either via your license plate frame or actually tying into your bumber). You can also zip tie them in (less costly but cheaper in appearance as well). 

You can pick up the rod holders a pretty much any sports/tackle shop for roughly $5-10/each depending on size/length.


----------



## Entropy

mounting them to a wooden or metal plate would make it easy to remove.

(my license plate bracket is just a plastic peice that comes from underneath where it bolts in and holds the license plate flimsily in place... id be bolting strait to the bumper and remounting the license plate)


----------



## catman32

*Or you could*

Give shooter or i a pm and i would say for 3-4 holders you would not pay much more to have it done in aluminium.Just a thought.Then you have a holder that will not rot, rust, crack or lose value.


----------



## Mullet Breath

My personal opinion would be to get a set of these racks and get a front bumber with a receiver built in or install a receiver and then put a rack on the front. Nothing wrong with homemade racks with wood or anything, the above is just the route I took on my jeep and I'm pleased with what I have. If you get looking for a front receiver check out Rusty's offroad. for around $150 you can get a front receiver for an XJ that only took me two hours to put on. Of course you could always get with Shooter, or someone to make something simple with custom points of attachment.


----------



## lil red jeep

You are fortunate to have the Jeep you've got. The WJ (Grand Cherokee) I have is almost impossible to find a fron receiver hitch for. I had a cherokee like yours for years and if you wanted to go with a rod holder that mounts to a receiver you have lots to chose from. I like the idea of being able to take the rack off as I want. You won't have that ability if you mount the holder directly to the bumper. Hannibals idea is good also. I have found the racks that you buy for receivers are usually very well built, but you pay for what you get.


----------



## Entropy

a lot of good info...

i have found a nice new bumper with a front receiver, would be perfect for a receiver mounted rack.

but ive already picked out the bumpers i want to turn my jeep into a serious rig. unfortunately this jeep is turning into a beater. about 3 years down the road when its done and im out of college, itll be new car time and the jeep will be my weekend crawler... of course it wont go exactly as planned, but ive already picked out everything i want, just a matter of cash.

this rod holding setup will be temporary, the permenant one will be on the safari rack down the road. thanks for the input guys.


on a side note, i also found a couple nice alternatives from cabelas:
1) http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/content/Item/01/49/70/i014970sn01.jpg - i like the black, would blend right in with my jeep. im not 100% sure if they will fit heighth wise though... or at least without a little work.
2) http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/content/Item/01/90/79/i019079sn01.jpg - intended for a boat, but would work equally as well on a bumper. appears mounting the license plate would be the hardest part of the install.

its just a matter of finding something cost effective really.


----------



## outfishin28

I took a pressure treated 2X10 and cut some 1 1/2" PVC pipes to 18". then mounted the board to the bumper by taking the bumper off and running some gal. bolts through it. mounted the PVC with electrical conduit straps and finished everything off with a smooth coat of black paint. I will take some pics tomorrow so you can see how it looks.


----------



## catman32

*Hey Entropy*

I can assure you i can put a reciever and you a 3-4 rod holder for about the same price as you can buy a new reciever hitch that bolts on. Just so you know i wasnt by any means knocking a homeade rack. They are great just not a lot cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Entropy

outfishin28 - cool cool. let me know.
catman32 - no problem. just for clarification ive practically got this bumper on lay away (metaphor of course) and the rocker gaurds and rear bumper to match. gives me the pull points i need to get unstuck or winch myself out, but doesnt provide in the rod holder department. right now im not looking to spend a lot of time or money on something that ill be replacing.

now... if shooter can make me something in the 30-40 dollar range, we might be in business. ^_^


----------



## jay

lol


> now... if shooter can make me something in the 30-40 dollar range, we might be in business


 hey if he can make me 5 of dem'


----------



## outfishin28

O.K. I know I need to paint a little better next time, but this whole thing cost me less than 20 bucks, so I am happy.

<a href="http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/?action=view&current=jeeprodrack003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/jeeprodrack003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/?action=view&current=jeeprodrack002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/jeeprodrack002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/?action=view&current=jeeprodrack001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k129/outfishin28/jeeprodrack001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Entropy

cant beat 20 bucks man. looks good IMO.


----------



## skunk king

Mullet Breath said:


> My personal opinion would be to get a set of these racks and get a front bumber with a receiver built in or install a receiver and then put a rack on the front.


That's the way I went and love it. The vertical racks ruin your rods when traveling. The aluminum digs into the grips or any exposed area on the blank that comes in contact with it. So I have a ski rack on the top for transport mode and a hitch mounted unit for beach mode. Best of both worlds. Plus you don't have to remember you have 13 foot rods hanging out the back when going through a drive through or bank. I have several former 12 ft plus rods that are now 11.5 from doing this. 

But I would still get something custom from Shooter for the front. You'll be much happier with it.


----------



## Shooter

jay said:


> lol hey if he can make me 5 of dem'


Jay, I will make one just to whup your little scrawney backside with


----------



## jay

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jay
> lol hey if he can make me 5 of dem'
> 
> Jay, I will make one just to whup your little scrawney backside with


Well hey can you make me a shoe horn so I can get my size 16 out your backside after I'm done


----------

